# Метод Бубновского для лечения грыжи L5-S1



## Lara E. (25 Июн 2010)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые обитатели форума. 
У меня проблема такая. Грыжа L5-S1, 5 мм, задняя срединная с латерализацией влево, с деформацией дурального мешка. Протрузии L3-L4, L4-L5. Причем по наблюдениям они у меня с 2006 года. Делаю МРТ периодически. 

В общем, боли или чувствительности никогда не ощущала. Иногда тянуло поясницу, тогда колола хондропротекторы разные, ела таблеточки, втирала мази. Но вот уже 2 недели как стала нарастать чувствительность в левой ноге. Сначала в области тазобедренной кости, теперь спускается вниз по задней стене бедра. Чувствительность нарастает. К вечеру нога уже почти болит.  Во вторник еду на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Но тут вот я начиталась книг С. Бубновского. Очень меня это впечатлило - через боль к выздоровлению. 

У кого нибудь есть такой опыт, поделитесь? 5 мм - это много или мало, ведь сразу же предложат удалять.


----------



## druk (25 Июн 2010)

*Метод Бубновского для лечения грыжы L5-S1.*

У меня был опыт занятий по данному методу, грыжа была 11 мм, стала 5-6, ничего не болит. Правильные упражнения для мышц спины, пресса, ног и т.д. - это то что Вам сейчас лучше всего подойдет. Не будете заниматься своим телом - грыжа доставит большие проблемы. Уколы, таблетки и т.п. - временно снятие болевого синдрома и не более. На операцию с такой грыжей - при огромном желании Вас скорее всего никто не возьмет  лучше после нее точно не станет


----------



## nuwa (25 Июн 2010)

Lara E. написал(а):


> Во вторник еду на консультацию к нейрохирургу. ведь сразу же предложат удалять.


Здравствуйте!
Лара, Вы дали слишком большой простор для фантазии, ограничьте его, пожалуйста, более подробной информацией.

Расскажите, какие были назначения врача, что из этого выполненно, какой у Вас сейчас образ, ритм жизни, данные самого последнего МРТ, снимки выставите на форум.

Может, что-то в консерватории подправить? (с) - и все мысли о встрече с нейрохирургом (если только это не импозантный мужчина в самом раствете лет и сил) отпадут сами собой?


----------



## Lara E. (25 Июн 2010)

Нейрохирург, конечно, импозантен. Он меня лечит с 2005 года. Началась моя история еще тогда. Просто не хотела грузить своей историей сначала. 

В 2005 году эндоскопическим методом в клинике лазерной хирургии мне удалили грыжу С6-С7. Была 6 мм. Были боли сильные. После операции практически восстановилась через год. Занималась кинезотерапией для шеи. Помогло. Периодически езжу в Киев  в ин-т нейрохирургии со снимками МРТ, слежу за собой. Проверяюсь. Там и назначают лечение. Алфлутоп, нейрорубин, НЕЕL препараты для спины. Хондроксид, живокост. Была на грязях в Саках в Крыму. 

Образ жизни был сидячий жутко. Довезла себя до работы (редакция), села в кресло, включила комп, и в одной позе читала-верстала-редактировала. Оттуда и шея моя. Теперь я веду совсем другой образ жизни, делаю гимнастику шейную, каждое утро стараюсь потянуть спину, много хожу пешком, стараюсь машину не брать, если не несу тяжелое. 

Вес в норме, при 163 см вешу 57-58 кг. Поэтому обследование прохожу периодически, боюсь что-то запустить. И с поясницей так и получилось, я МРТ сделала еще в 2006 году, почувствовав что она иногда болит. Снимок последний делала 3 недели назад, нового ничего - те же цифры, что и в 2006 году, и в 2008 году. Понятно же, что если позвоночник "прострелил" в шее, то вся остальная часть тоже не совсем в порядке. Чудес не бывает. Конечно, не хочется еще одной операции. 

Метод Бубновского в отношении шеи мне помог. Касательно поясницы - я видела людей, которые все же после занятий возвращались к нейрохирургам. Да и надежда на то, что 5 мм - не так много.
Снимок чуть позже, просканирую и выставлю обязательно.


----------



## Alex_amigo (25 Июн 2010)

*Метод Бубновского для лечения грыжы L5-S1.*



druk написал(а):


> У меня был опыт занятий по данному методу, грыжа была 11 мм, стала 5-6, ничего не болит. Правильные упражнения для мышц спины, пресса, ног и т.д. - это то что Вам сейчас лучше всего подойдет. Не будете заниматься своим телом - грыжа доставит большие проблемы. Уколы, таблетки и т.п. - временно снятие болевого синдрома и не более. На операцию с такой грыжей - при огромном желании Вас скорее всего никто не возьмет  лучше после нее точно не станет



 А через какое время грыжа уменьшилась? Ведь примерно за год грыжа может уменьшится сама в половину, то есть подсохнет, у кого как организм устроен, у кого уменьшаеться у кого нет. Упражнения конечно внесли положительный эффект, кровоснабжение и сильный тонус мышц


----------



## druk (25 Июн 2010)

Вот именно, помоги организму справится с недугом - он ответит тебе благодарностью  Потому наверное у кого то проходит а у кого то нет...
Может и сама бы усохла.. НО если бы не эта физ-ра для мышц - я бы сейчас не таскал сумки по 10-15 кг в каждой руке или не брал своих 4х и 8ми летних сыновей двоих сразу на руки.


----------



## snike23 (25 Июн 2010)

А реально ли как следует прокачать глубокие мышцы, чтобы спинка как норм была?
У Бубновского к каждой грыже индивидуальные упражнения?


----------



## Константин 1 (28 Июн 2010)

....Нет, не индивидуальные упражнения. Методика Бубновского - это система.
Такие методики существуют и у др., например, у Васильевой. Общее название чем они занимаются - кинезиология. Все труды и т.д. доступны в i-nete... В любом случае, мнений традиционных специалистов не избежать (не пренебрегать)


----------



## Доктор Попов (29 Июн 2010)

nuwa написал(а):


> Может, что-то в консерватории подправить? (с) - и все мысли о встрече с нейрохирургом (если только это не импозантный мужчина в самом раствете лет и сил) отпадут сами собой?



А я-то думаю, почему у меня такие очереди...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июн 2010)

Перефразируя слова доктора Турнера в адрес доктора Вредена, хочется сказать:" Бубновский не столько вреден, сколько бесполезен!"


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Июн 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> А я-то думаю, почему у меня такие очереди...



Доктор не обольщайтесь, причина не в этом. Причина банальная, снимки которые вы показали.


----------



## druk (29 Июн 2010)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Перефразируя слова доктора Турнера в адрес доктора Вредена, хочется сказать:" Бубновский не столько вреден, сколько бесполезен!"


Есть чем доказать, обосновать, подтвердить???


----------



## Константин 1 (30 Июн 2010)

Метод Бубновского безуловно лечение грыж не производит, даже спорить не очем. Именно как метод лечения он и бесполезен. "Вышедшея" грыжа никим методом обратно не уходит, не лечится и никуда не исчезает, хотя и уменьшается в размерах совершенно естественным образом. Если грыжа посетила, ни Бубновский ни кто то другой из подобных не поможет.
В качестве профилактики сколиозов, прочих начальных стадий некоторых патологий, коррекции стереотипов движения на правильные, развития мышц  - да полезно (грамотно построенная программа ЛФК то же полезна).
За Ваши деньги - любые фокусы и чудеса....
В общем, грамотные  и правильные физические нагрузки всегда полезны....


----------



## druk (30 Июн 2010)

> "Вышедшея" грыжа никим методом обратно не уходит, не лечится и никуда не исчезает, хотя и уменьшается в размерах совершенно естественным образом.


Ну ну, уменьшится у вас грыжа совершенно естественным образом при отсутствии нормального мышечного корсета?! Как поддерживается питание этих дисков/ядер за фиброзным кольцом? Правильно, диффузно, т.е. не будет движений - будет хрящ позвоночный "стареть"/твердеть и вываливаться в виде грыж. 
Как лечить грыжу?? Оперировать? Да после операции ждет та же ЛФК. Или может быть таблетками/ уколами/ блокадами? Уберем болевой синдром - дальше что?! Вы расскажите нам про более действенный метод и более дешевый, с радостью послушаем aiwan
Почему Бубновский - потому что его методика хорошо продуманна в отличии от других подобных ЛФК, например ЛФК в муниципальной клинике. В конце концов можно самому заниматься главное знать как правильно. 
Если есть показания к операции - там спорить бессмысленно, если нет, то извините, лучше ЛФК в т.ч. по Бубновскому я способов избавления от данного недуга не видел (Дикуля еще хвалят  ). И кричать что "бесполезно" - бесполезно, я через это прошел и результатом абсолютно доволен


----------



## Константин 1 (1 Июл 2010)

Физические нагрузки должны быть в обязательном порядке. А по Бубновскому или еще кому, на выбор. Предмет для изучения теорий и практик. Мне лично больше нравится у д. Васильевой.......
И не надо рекламировать Бубновского. У людей достаточно информации для осознанного выбора.... "Что для русского хорошо, для немца..."
Как потдерживается питание в МПД - все мы тут умные и начитанные, с любым врачем можем спорить, а еще могем и научить как правильно, да еще и вылечить по ходу, однако имеем проблемы с позвоночником, посему проехали....
По поводу ЛФК. В процессе своего восстановления после болезни и операции (МПД L5-S1), совершенно случайно познакомился с  врачами и специалистами ЛФК, которые в своих методиках дадут такую фору "большим" специалистам в области лечения грыж, мало не покажется.  Занимаются они восстановлением и реабилетацией больных (спинальники, шейники, колясочники....) с травмами позвоночника и спинного мозга....В последнее время занимаются и грыжами. По их методикам (ЛФК) мне то же нравится....
В общем основа методик и ЛФК и фитнеса от Бубновского и др. - правильные физические нагрузки. Все гениальное - просто.
А для операции есть конкретные показания и обстоятельства, об этом собственно и разговор на этом форуме.....Если показания есть от операции не убежать. У меня они были....
По поводу Дикуля. После травмы, он сам восстанавливался у этих специалистов о которых я писал выше. Что собственно и доказывает эффективность методик ЛФК (она разная бывает).


----------



## druk (1 Июл 2010)

> И не надо рекламировать Бубновского. У людей достаточно информации для осознанного выбора.... "Что для русского хорошо, для немца..."
> Как потдерживается питание в МПД - все мы тут умные и начитанные, с любым врачем можем спорить, а еще могем и научить как правильно, да еще и вылечить по ходу, однако имеем проблемы с позвоночником, посему проехали....


И не надо его называть бесполезным. Вопрос данной темы по поводу конкретного метода. Так что к рекламе это не относится.

Плохо одно, что мы такие умные и начитанные только после того, как получили эти проблемы с позвоночником. Предупреждали бы еще в школе - возможно и проблем таких было бы меньше...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июл 2010)

druk написал(а):


> Предупреждали бы еще в школе - возможно и проблем таких было бы меньше...



Это невозможно))). В школе давно нет парт...


----------



## ЛюдмилаБ (1 Июл 2010)

КОНСТАНТИН написал(а):


> По поводу ЛФК. В процессе своего восстановления после болезни и операции (МПД L5-S1), совершенно случайно познакомился с  врачами и специалистами ЛФК, которые в своих методиках дадут такую фору "большим" специалистам в области лечения грыж, мало не покажется.  Занимаются они восстановлением и реабилетацией больных (спинальники, шейники, колясочники....) с травмами позвоночника и спинного мозга....В последнее время занимаются и грыжами. По их методикам (ЛФК) мне то же нравится....
> QUOTE]
> 
> А поподробнее можно? Например, конкретно, что за упражнения? Где?
> ...


----------



## anatolii (5 Июл 2010)

на данный момент ЛФК - основной метод консервативного лечения заболеваний позвоночника, поэтому Дикулевский методики (ЛФК) подходит всем. Тут больше от человека зависит как он это все выполняет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2010)

> на данный момент ЛФК - основной метод консервативного лечения заболеваний позвоночника,



На данный момент, ЛФК одна из методик применяемых при лечении заболеваний позвоночника и далеко не основная.aiwan

При исследовании по принципам доказательной медицины, полученые результаты свидетельствуют о эффективности физических упражнений, без обозначения методики, т.е. даже просто ходьба полезна, а если физические упражнения соответствуют периоду обострения и вашим физическим возможностям, то совсем хорошо.aiwan


----------



## Нюшка (5 Июл 2010)

Не знаю, не знаю... Сегодня была на третьем занятии в центре кинезиотерапии Кука ( у него есть отличия от Бубновского), смогла сесть на несколько секунд с прямыми ногами под углом 90 градусов. Я 2 месяца назад спокойно гнулась в любую сторону, пол достать не было проблем, потом, в результате медикаментозного и физиотерапевтического лечения Стала наклонять тело градусов на 30-дальше боль. Так что с помощью кинезиотерапии я очень надеюсь восстановить свое состояние до вмешательства всяческих врачей, а потом и вылечитьсяyahoo
тьфу-тьфу-тьфу


----------



## Sunsetpeople (21 Июн 2012)

А у меня после ЛФК спина ноет и в ногу стреляет на следующий день. Продолжать делать?

кстати очень хорошо помогает контрастный душ.


----------



## андрей23 (15 Май 2018)

druk написал(а):


> Есть чем доказать, обосновать, подтвердить???


а у вас есть конкретные факты кому помогли занятия с приложениями мрт?) тоесть был артроз в позвоночнике и исчез за пол года занятий!?вот когда будут,выложите обязательно..я бы на уровне законодательства обязал бы клиентов платить только за результат!нет результата,курс не оплачивается!и думаю по закрывалось бы не реальное количество клиник..


----------



## Helen68 (15 Май 2018)

У меня после кинезотерапии грыжа l5-s1 увеличилась с 10мм до 15, и это всего за 2 месяца, так что за свои же деньги попала на операцию. Так что все индивидуально, и я чувствовала, что становится хуже, но говорили, это просто обострение, не бросайте... Прислушивайтесь только к себе!


----------



## андрей23 (15 Май 2018)

Helen68 написал(а):


> У меня после кинезотерапии грыжа l5-s1 увеличилась с 10мм до 15, и это всего за 2 месяца, так что за свои же деньги попала на операцию. Так что все индивидуально, и я чувствовала, что становится хуже, но говорили, это просто обострение, не бросайте... Прислушивайтесь только к себе!


надо для начала понять причины возникновения грыжи и по каким причинам происходит недостаточное питание диска..я не медик,но понимаю,что все проблеммы изначально связаны с сосудами.через которые происходит питание дисков..если они пережаты где то,то никакими упр не закачаешь туда кровь что б запитать их.для начала надо убрать все зажимы в них и т.д.

потом надо понять как происходит обновление диска и с какой скоростью и какие факторы могут влиять на замедление обновления дисков..отсюда дальше и плясать..(пишу для врачей) не останавливайтесь на достигнутом ,думайте,пытайтесь что то новое внедрить.и со временем думаю научимся эти гребаные спины полностью восстанавливать..(и в 40 лет не может быть никакого хондроза возрастного у здорового человека) не морочьте людям голову!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2018)

андрей23 написал(а):


> потом надо понять как происходит обновление диска и с какой скоростью и какие факторы могут влиять на замедление обновления дисков..отсюда дальше и плясать..(пишу для врачей) не останавливайтесь на достигнутом ,думайте,пытайтесь что то новое внедрить.и со временем думаю научимся эти гребаные спины полностью восстанавливать..(и в 40 лет не может быть никакого хондроза возрастного у здорового человека) не морочьте людям голову!!


Хондроз у здорового, лет с 14


----------



## андрей23 (15 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хондроз у здорового, лет с 14


с хондрозом человек здоровым быть не может..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2018)

Здоровый человек не тот, у которого нет хондроза, а у которого не боли.

Здоровье является состоянием полного физического, душевного и социального благополучия, а не только отсутствием болезней и физических дефектов.
Устав Всемирной организации здравоохранения.


----------



## андрей23 (15 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Здоровый человек не тот у которого нет хондроза, а у которого не боли.
> 
> Здоровье является состоянием полного физического, душевного и социального благополучия, а не только отсутствием болезней и физических дефектов.
> Устав Всемирной организации здравоохранения


а вы предложите физические упр поделать и со временем заболит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2018)

@андрей23, так упражнения надо делать правильные и в правильном порядке.


----------



## андрей23 (15 Май 2018)

человек который изначально может делать только определенные упражнения это не здоровый человек..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2018)

андрей23 написал(а):


> человек который изначально может делать только определенные упражнения это не здоровый человек..


Здоровье является состоянием полного физического, душевного и социального благополучия, а не только отсутствием болезней и физических дефектов, и невозможностью делать определенные упражнения.


----------



## Evpatiy (16 Май 2018)

андрей23 написал(а):


> надо для начала понять причины возникновения грыжи и по каким причинам происходит недостаточное питание диска..я не медик,но понимаю,что все проблеммы изначально связаны с сосудами.через которые происходит питание дисков..если они пережаты где то,то никакими упр не закачаешь туда кровь что б запитать их.для начала надо убрать все зажимы в них и т.д.


Все проблемы с того,что человек не вечен и тело имеет ресурс весьма ограниченный.Это все на клеточном уровне в нас .И ничего тут не придумать кроме понимания ситуации ,принятия ее и правильного поведения в дальнейшем


----------



## андрей23 (16 Май 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Все проблемы с того,что человек не вечен и тело имеет ресурс весьма ограниченный.Это все на клеточном уровне в нас .И ничего тут не придумать кроме понимания ситуации ,принятия ее и правильного поведения в дальнейшем


ну да..ток один в 50 лет как калоша старая,а второй в 85 еще бегает даже!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (16 Май 2018)

Доктору Ступину нужно выпустить книгу с его фразами, я от них болдею, я б купила и читала))Доктор Ступин, Вы классный такой ,Вы мне нравитесь))) 
у Бубновского для всех болезней рецепт - планка)) стойте в ней хаха


----------



## андрей23 (16 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Здоровье является состоянием полного физического, душевного и социального благополучия, а не только отсутствием болезней и физических дефектов, и невозможностью делать определенные упражнения.


ваш центр готов брать деньги за факт(подтвержденный мрт)лечения?)то есть за результат.


----------



## Evpatiy (16 Май 2018)

андрей23 написал(а):


> ну да..ток один в 50 лет как калоша старая,а второй в 85 еще бегает даже!


А это генетика-кому как повезло с запасом прочности.


----------



## 32Ольга (16 Май 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Доктору Ступину нужно выпустить книгу с его фразами, я от них болдею, я б купила и читала))Доктор Ступин, Вы классный такой ,Вы мне нравитесь)))
> у Бубновского для всех болезней рецепт - планка)) стойте в ней хаха



Екатерина, согласна с Вами, очень очаровательный мужчина


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2018)

андрей23 написал(а):


> ваш центр готов брать деньги за факт(подтвержденный мрт)лечения?)то есть за результат.


Да. Даже расчёт есть тут на форуме, может админ укажет. При эффективности в 98%, если цену поднять в два раза (и то это будет дешевле большинства других центров), то я легко отдам деньги тем,  кому не помог и даже прибыль наконец-то появиться!
Только ведь у большинства болит не от грыж!
С болью от грыж всего 30 процентов.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Доктору Ступину нужно выпустить книгу с его фразами, я от них болдею, я б купила и читала))Доктор Ступин, Вы классный такой ,Вы мне нравитесь)))
> у Бубновского для всех болезней рецепт - планка)) стойте в ней хаха


Спасибо! Готов соответствовать.

У Бубновского не все так просто. То, что он говорит и то что пишет, не соответствует тому, что он делает.
Все что в интернете, когда он работает- абсолютно правильно и хорошо.
А то что делают по франшизе - это другое.

Кстати, потому и убрал все мелкие центры. Контролировать все нет возможности.


----------

